# Are you a TOLKIEN Mastermind?



## Eledhwen (Jun 30, 2005)

On the BBC TV programme 'Mastermind' last week, Mary Frankland gave as her specialist subject "The Life and Novels of JRR Tolkien". I hit record, so that the folks on TTF could see how they would have fared if they, and not Mary, had been on the podium that night. The answers are given at the end of this post.

*Here are the questions*:-

Whom did Tolkien marry in March 1916, 8 years after meeting her in his lodgings?
What does Frodo confess to have stolen from Farmer Maggot when he was a boy?
In The Hobbit, what is the maiden name of Bilbo Baggins' mother?
On which ship did Tolkien sail for England in April 1895 along with his mother and brother?
In The Lord of the Rings, who does Dernhelm, who slays the Captain of the Nazgul outside Gondor, turn out to be?
Which character did Tolkien associate with his wife to the extent that its name is included on her tombstone?
In The Hobbit, with which question does Bilbo Baggins finally defeat Gollum in the riddle competition?
On which letter of the alphabet did Tolkien specifically work in his time as an assiatant lexicographer at the Oxford English Dictionary?
Which American university bought the manuscripts of The Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, and Farmer Giles of Ham, for £1500 in 1957?
In The Lord of the Rings, Goldberry says she is the daughter of what, when she introduces herself to Frodo?
In which college did Tolkien receive an Open Classical Exhibition to study in 1911?
In The Lord of the Rings, what is the full name of the gardener who overhears Gandalf tell Frodo the story of the Ring?
Which informal reading club did Tolkien start on Oxford, its principal activity being to read the Icelandic Sagas?
What name does Bilbo give to the sword he discovered in the Trolls cave after he kills the great spider in the forest, in The Hobbit?
In The Lord of the Rings, what grows in the Party Field from a seed like a small nut given to Sam by Galadriel?
In which magazine was a poem about Tom Bombadil meeting Goldberry published in 1934?
Which great white jewel, which Thorin says is worth more than a river of gold, does Bilbo seize from the Dwarves and give to the Elven King?

Want to know how you did? 

For the record, Mary Frankland scored 13 in this round; she passed on questions 4, 9 and 16, and had such a good lead that, after the general knowledge round, she went on to win.

Here are the answers....

1. Edith Bratt
2. Mushrooms
3. Took
4. SS Gwelf
5. Eowyn
6. Luthien
7. What have I got in my pocket?
8. W
9. Marquette
10. The River
11. Exeter
12. Samwise Gamgee
13. The Coalbiters
14. Sting
15. A mallorn tree
16. The Oxford magazine
17. The Arkenstone


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for recording the questions! 

I "played fair" and didn't look at the answers, and missed 6 out of 16 (score = 62.5%) — certainly not a Mastermind —  — but still a stone fan! 

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 30, 2005)

I was very weak on the ones that had no connection with his written works. It was quite hard to answer along while the show was running, because the question master spoke very fast (It's a timed quiz, and the speed you answer counts). However, my family were very impressed, as I got more right than the other contestants did for the other specialist subjects (shame about my general knowledge, though!).


----------



## baragund (Jun 30, 2005)

I matched Barley's score: 10 out of 16. A couple more were on the tip of my tongue but the old brain seized up


----------



## Alatar (Jun 30, 2005)

9/16, not bad, i had no idea on the none ME ones, i answered 13 wrong, by i got the TCBS.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 30, 2005)

I got 11 the ones I got wrong were mainly about his life I knew the Luthien one immediately I visited their graves last weak and layed a wreath of flowers there.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 30, 2005)

I have 11 correct answers - not bad. I have problems with the quetions cincerning Tolkien's life...
_On which ship did Tolkien sail for England in April 1895 along with his mother and brother?_....


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jul 1, 2005)

Maggot said:


> I got 11 the ones I got wrong were mainly about his life I knew the Luthien one immediately I visited their graves last weak and layed a wreath of flowers there.



You are so fortunate to be able to do that!

By the way, I see you turned 12 recently — HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! 

Barley


----------



## Maggot (Jul 1, 2005)

Cheers Barley you are right about me recently turning 12. Yeah I am lucky to visit their graves being there just felt magical. I almost expected a Frodo lookalike to be there. I'm currently buying books about his life to really find out what he was like behind the visage of the greatest author ever. It's good to be back after my small absence .


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 1, 2005)

1. Whom did Tolkien marry in March 1916, 8 years after meeting her in his lodgings? Um...I dunno.
2. What does Frodo confess to have stolen from Farmer Maggot when he was a boy? Mushrooms, of course!
3. In The Hobbit, what is the maiden name of Bilbo Baggins' mother? (Belladonna) Took
4. On which ship did Tolkien sail for England in April 1895 along with his mother and brother? The Mayflower! No, I'm kidding because I have no idea.
5. In The Lord of the Rings, who does Dernhelm, who slays the Captain of the Nazgul outside Gondor, turn out to be? Eowyn, daughter of Eomund, niece of King Theoden of Rohan (might as well be thorough)
6. Which character did Tolkien associate with his wife to the extent that its name is included on her tombstone? Luthien!
7. In The Hobbit, with which question does Bilbo Baggins finally defeat Gollum in the riddle competition? "What have I got in my pocket?"
8. On which letter of the alphabet did Tolkien specifically work in his time as an assiatant lexicographer at the Oxford English Dictionary? huh?
9. Which American university bought the manuscripts of The Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, and Farmer Giles of Ham, for £1500 in 1957? Um..Harvard.
10. In The Lord of the Rings, Goldberry says she is the daughter of what, when she introduces herself to Frodo? The River...
11. In which college did Tolkien receive an Open Classical Exhibition to study in 1911? Oxford? Only British college that I can recall right now.
12. In The Lord of the Rings, what is the full name of the gardener who overhears Gandalf tell Frodo the story of the Ring? Samwise Gamgee! Duh
13. Which informal reading club did Tolkien start on Oxford, its principal activity being to read the Icelandic Sagas? The Inklings? No, wasn't that his friend group thingy?
14. What name does Bilbo give to the sword he discovered in the Trolls cave after he kills the great spider in the forest, in The Hobbit? Sting
15. In The Lord of the Rings, what grows in the Party Field from a seed like a small nut given to Sam by Galadriel? A mallorn tree
16. In which magazine was a poem about Tom Bombadil meeting Goldberry published in 1934? no idea
17. Which great white jewel, which Thorin says is worth more than a river of gold, does Bilbo seize from the Dwarves and give to the Elven King? the Arkenstone

Oh my...I think I got all of the Life of Tolkien ones wrong.  
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Upon checking the answers...I got 8 wrong. It was all the stupid real-life ones that got me. Bugger.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Jul 1, 2005)

I missed the ship, the letter W, the Coal-biters, and Oxford magazine, though if I'd known it was such a general title instead of some obscure long-winded philological non-sense with a few of the Oxford college names worked in I might have guessed that...or might not have. It's so hard to say once you really know.


----------



## Astran (Jul 2, 2005)

Quite hard... I think im going to reread Lotr and The Silmarillion. 3 months of vacation atm, so i have plenty of time.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 2, 2005)

Astran said:


> Quite hard... I think im going to reread Lotr and The Silmarillion. 3 months of vacation atm, so i have plenty of time.


You're not getting the new Harry Potter book then?  Just think! We now all _know_ which letter of the alphabet Tolkien worked on with the OED! [/smug]


----------



## Astran (Jul 2, 2005)

_That _I knew


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

I got 15. Would have been 16 but I became distracted on #7 and all I could think of is "What's in my pants?"


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jul 3, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> I got 15.



*sticks out tongue* Pthtt. Smartypants.


----------



## Wraithguard (Jul 3, 2005)

Sometimes it pays to be a nerd!


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 5, 2005)

Wraithguard said:


> ... all I could think of is "What's in my pants?"


I was going to comment, but on second thoughts....!


----------



## kerrie_mcrobert (Jul 12, 2005)

I hang my head in shame, only got 1 right. I have got some serious reading to do. Has it been that long that I have forgotten what I have read. I am not worthy of this site. Shame on me


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 12, 2005)

Don't say that kerrie. Just keep reading and keep coming back.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 14, 2005)

kerrie_mcrobert said:


> I hang my head in shame, only got 1 right. I have got some serious reading to do. Has it been that long that I have forgotten what I have read. I am not worthy of this site. Shame on me


Maybe with a different set of questions it would have been different. Still, it's a good excuse to read Tolkien's works again


----------

